# Social Security Payments



## 1ctdiamond (May 28, 2014)

Does anybody know if pensioners have to make social security payments in Portugal if they receive a small income in addition to their pension. Does it make a difference if they have Portuguese residencia, or not .


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I can only speak for myself but I'm 60 years old so not yet in receipt of a state pension but am in receipt of a private pension & also have my Residencia & am registered with the Portuguese NHS & I'm not required to make any SS payment.


----------

